
Notes to Computer Science Freshmen from the Future - jingwen
https://github.com/nushackers/notes-to-cs-freshmen-from-the-future
======
daly
There is a major programming shift happening. In the last few years there has
been major advances in program proof technology. The magic words are the
"Curry-Howard Isomorphism". Having lived through structured programming, CLU
modules, Pascal strong typing, Smalltalk object-oriented programming,
distributed programming, functional programming, and other such trends I can
tell you that proving programs correct is "the next big thing".

I predict that within 5 years you'll be expected to write proven programs.
Test-Driven Development (TDD) is toast. It doesn't work and it wastes time.
Prove your program and generate code from your proof. That works today. Why
aren't you using it?

Your car will be "brake by wire" where the brakes are applied by computer
after you step on the brake pedal (if you have one). You REALLY want to PROVE
that the brakes will be applied within 1ms. Your life depends on it.

~~~
sospep
The average reaction time for humans is 0.25 seconds to a visual stimulus (SRC
g?=human reaction time)

I think you might have some leeway on the 1ms. :)

